# Help picking springs?KYB AGX SHOCKS



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

i need help picking some springs for my kyb agx shocks.
i was thinking of either Megan racing springs or tein-S or even RS-R springs.
i want it lowered but yet allot of performance.Megan race springs will lower it 2'' in the front and 1.75'' in the rear.
so if u guys could please help me in picking the right springs i need thanx guys  
O aso some guy told me about looking into the spring rate of the springs?


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

*sorry i dont know if this is too late but....*

ive always liked tein. so personally, i would go with them. as far as spring rate goes, thats basically just how stiff the spring is when its compressed. stock springs usually have the same rate throughout the whole spring but aftermarket springs usually have different rates in there so that as the spring gets more compressed, your suspension gets stiffer.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Megan Racing is offerin the stiffest spring rate with 3.5kg ft and 2.5 kg rr. Unless you want to order custom springs from Tanabe. They have some incredibly stiff springs from their pro210 series.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Megan Racing is offerin the stiffest spring rate with 3.5kg ft and 2.5 kg rr. Unless you want to order custom springs from Tanabe. They have some incredibly stiff springs from their pro210 series.



thanx allot guys ive had the money but havent ordered..umm is that a decent spring rate? as far as for daily driving gos? and what about the eibach sportlines has anybody heard anything good from them?

i know there gonna be camber problems is there any parts i should be looking in while im picking springs? :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think most of us started on sportlines. I still ahve them on mine, I cant decide what coilover system to go with. My sportlines have been in 3 different S13s, including the one i wrecked. There worth thier cost.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

you could get a camber correction kit if you want. theyre not too expensive and save your tires quite a bit of inner tread wear thus you dont end up with tires like i had on my integra back in the day.....down to the steel wires on the inner tire with 1/2 the tread left on the outer part of the tire. its the smart way to go cost-wise. careful if youve already got big wheels though. the guy i bought my wheels from was selling them because when he put a camber kit on his civic, his wheels didnt have clearance and he couldnt turn because there was no negative camber there anymore. i would guess 18" is about where you would need to be concerned with this. I suppose it would also depend on how low your car is too.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

bakimono said:


> you could get a camber correction kit if you want. theyre not too expensive and save your tires quite a bit of inner tread wear thus you dont end up with tires like i had on my integra back in the day.....down to the steel wires on the inner tire with 1/2 the tread left on the outer part of the tire. its the smart way to go cost-wise. careful if youve already got big wheels though. the guy i bought my wheels from was selling them because when he put a camber kit on his civic, his wheels didnt have clearance and he couldnt turn because there was no negative camber there anymore. i would guess 18" is about where you would need to be concerned with this. I suppose it would also depend on how low your car is too.


does any body know any web sites that sell camber kits for my ride? and money isnt an issue cause i like good/reliable parts.
and as far as rims go ill either settle for some 17 or 16if i have to but i m looking around 17x8 or 9 in the back and 17x7 or 8 in the front.thats also a problem for me is offset dont really understand it and which offset to go with if any?


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> does any body know any web sites that sell camber kits for my ride? and money isnt an issue cause i like good/reliable parts.
> and as far as rims go ill either settle for some 17 or 16if i have to but i m looking around 17x8 or 9 in the back and 17x7 or 8 in the front.thats also a problem for me is offset dont really understand it and which offset to go with if any?


 Theres a GB on ksport coilovers with camber plates ,you should check them out they look descent and they have high spring rates camber plates and rear mounts included for $795 i think but just search on them  .


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Cusco Camber Plates


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Cusco Camber Plates


 i can use this with the AGX shocks right?and this is the only thing i need to fix my camber problem rite?

and im still trying to figure out what width i should go with my rims front and back and the offset?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> i can use this with the AGX shocks right?and this is the only thing i need to fix my camber problem rite?
> 
> and im still trying to figure out what width i should go with my rims front and back and the offset?


yea, for the most part. 

get some 17x 7.5 all around.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> yea, for the most part.
> 
> get some 17x 7.5 all around.



very important question whats the difference between putting 17x 7.5 all around as to putting 17x 7.5 in the front and 17x 8.0 in the back which setup will be most likely to handle better ?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

for the most part you can go with a bigger tire width on the 17x8, but when time comes to rotate your tires, you may end up having rubbing issues with the rim or tire. Thats why i say get them all the same width rim, and if you want a size up in tire width. like 225/40/17 FT & 235/40/17 RR, as an example.

I know my info isnt exact or 100% correct but the general idea of it is.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

im pretty sure theres only 2 reasons people have staggered wheels (big in back smaller in front) 

1. they have enough rwhp to spin skinny tires with ease, so the put wider ones on the back for more traction.
2. they staggered wheels and tires look cool.

other than that, i dont know. anyone who knows more feel free to fill me in.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

bakimono said:


> im pretty sure theres only 2 reasons people have staggered wheels (big in back smaller in front)
> 
> 1. they have enough rwhp to spin skinny tires with ease, so the put wider ones on the back for more traction.
> 2. they staggered wheels and tires look cool.
> ...


well just a theory... but i would think since its more less pressure spread on a wider surface area... the tires will also wear slowly??? 
plus hell yea they look good!!! 
Stock 240's can spin as it is.. i mean not easely but on turns and stuff they will break out.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

s techs are really soft the S stands for SOFT!
Sportlines are about the same and lower the car less then s-techs
I'd go RSR or Megan racing if i was to do it again.

The wider tires dont wear and less quickly, thats what the treadware rating is for.


----------

